# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Paul Broun (U.S. Senate, R-GA) - campaign ended

## malkusm

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Paul Broun
*Office Sought:* U.S. Senate, Georgia
*Website:* http://paulbroun.com/
*Social Media:* Facebook | Twitter

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Georgia
District: N/A
Incumbent: Saxby Chambliss (R-GA) - Will not seek re-election.
Other Primary Candidates: Phil Gingrey, Derrick Grayson, Karen Handel, Jack Kingston, David Perdue, Eugene Yu
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: Steen Miles (D), Michelle Nunn (D), Branko Radulovacki (D), Todd Robinson (D)
Cook PVI: R+6 (Solid Republican)
Relevant poll numbers: http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/p..._GA_080613.pdf
Gingrey 25%
Broun 19%
Kingston 15%
Handel 13%
Perdue 5%
Grayson 3%
Undecided 20%
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points:

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## TaftFan

Lifetime Voting Record Scores:

Freedom Index: 90% http://www.thenewamerican.com/freedo...php?id=B001262

FreedomWorks: 98% http://congress.freedomworks.org/leg...s/paul-c-broun

Club for Growth: 99% http://www.clubforgrowth.org/project...ny&memberName=

Legislation Introduced: http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill...sponsor=412252

Highlights:

H.J.Res. 35: Proposing an amendment to the Constitution of the United States to balance the Federal budget.
H.R. 73: Federal Reserve Board Abolition Act
H.R. 23: Sanctity of Human Life Act
H.R. 77: Free Competition in Currency Act of 2013
H.R. 24: Federal Reserve Transparency Act of 2013
H.R. 75: American Sovereignty Restoration Act of 2013




Ron Paul endorses Paul Broun: http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/...ia-senate-race

Gun Owners of America endorses Paul Broun: http://gunowners.org/alert02282013b.htm

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Paul Broun has a long voting record to evaluate. That's a good thing.




> Broun said except for foreign policy, his voting record and Ron Paul’s voting record were virtually identical. The men’s congressional terms overlapped from 2007 to January 2013. During that time, PolitiFact Georgia found that the congressmen’s votes differed just 6 percent of the time after the foreign policy exclusion.
> 
> We rated Broun’s statement True.
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/georgia/st...voting-record/


How different is Broun's foreign policy record?

----------


## TaftFan

> Paul Broun has a long voting record to evaluate. That's a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> How different is Broun's foreign policy record?


He isn't a non-interventionist but isn't a neoconservative either. Honestly, he isn't very vocal in terms of foreign policy, which is probably a good thing. He will only support war if it is declared by Congress. From what I can tell he seems to want to "win" in Iraq and Afghanistan (he wasn't in Congress to vote on them originally) , but has been against new interventions in Libya and Syria. As far as national sovereignty goes, he is spot on with his bill to get the U.S. out of the U.N. and vice versa. 

Foreign policy would be Broun's weak point, definitely. But it isn't awful and IMO being like Ron Paul on pretty much everything else is very good. I would say he is probably like Mike Lee on foreign policy, and somewhat better than Lee domestically which is impressive.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Paul Broun on recent Syria intervention debate:




> “I do not believe America should be militarily involved in Syria. Without there being any direct threat to American national security, I do not find military intervention in Syria to be within our national interest, particularly in our current economic state.”
> 
> http://athens.patch.com/groups/polit...a-intervention

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Four years ago, Broun was pushing the "get tough with Iran" propaganda. He hasn't said much since then.




> “It’s disappointing that President Obama waited to condemn Tehran’s secret weapons facility, even though he was reportedly briefed on the site before his inauguration.  What’s even more embarrassing and frustrating is that this Administration would encourage French and British leaders to also wait to confront Iran. 
> 
> “I was pleased that French President Sarkozy decided recently to not only step up his rhetoric against Iran, but to also speak frankly about the reality of the Iranian nuclear threat.  At least one leader calls it like he sees it. 
> 
> “As Iran test fires missiles capable of hitting Israel and parts Europe, America’s Commander in Chief must step up to the plate.  President Obama needs not only a realistic outlook, but the courage to call for economic sanctions and restore the $1.2 billion cut to missile defense that he has proposed,” said Congressman Broun.
> 
> http://broun.house.gov/news/document...umentID=146926

----------


## muzzled dogg

Is he eligible for the congressional pension? Does he take it?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This should be helpful. Paul Broun speech at LPAC 2013. 




Highlights:

----------


## TaftFan

Wow, that was a great speech! He sounds more radical than Rand.

----------


## Warlord

*Congressman Broun on Jobs and the Economy 
*



*Congressman Broun on Federal Spending
*

----------


## muzzled dogg

> Highlights:
> H.J.Res. 35: Proposing an amendment to the Constitution of the United States to balance the Federal budget.
> H.R. 73: Federal Reserve Board Abolition Act
> H.R. 23: Sanctity of Human Life Act
> H.R. 77: Free Competition in Currency Act of 2013
> H.R. 24: Federal Reserve Transparency Act of 2013
> H.R. 75: American Sovereignty Restoration Act of 2013


There are some lowlights in there too

----------


## muzzled dogg

> This should be helpful. Paul Broun speech at LPAC 2013. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlights:


some of his votes do not match what he said

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> some of his votes do not match what he said


I didn't watch the video yet. Do you have the specific votes?

----------


## muzzled dogg

In the video he mentions defending America from enemies domestic and abroad.  According to his voting records, this means spying on Americans and troops in Afghanistan.

----------


## T.hill

> This should be helpful. Paul Broun speech at LPAC 2013. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlights:


I think this years LPAC was the largest so far, but they all seem so unenthusiastic. Every video Ive watched has been that way.

----------


## T.hill

A big difference from the YAL national convention

----------


## compromise

> A big difference from the YAL national convention


The YAL National Convention was a much more exclusive event. All the attendees were devoted activists. LPAC was more of a mixed bag.

----------


## eduardo89

> Is he eligible for the congressional pension? Does he take it?


Enrolment in the congressional pension plan is obligatory. A full pension is available to Members 62 years of age with 5 years of service; 50 years or older with 20 years of service; or 25 years of service at any age. 

Broun is 67 and has served for 6 years, so he is eligible for a full pension.

----------


## malkusm

Poll is now open. Please vote within the next 2 weeks.

----------


## compromise

4 stars. He is very strong on the issues (but not pure on foreign policy), as a political candidate he's charismatic and experienced, but his provocative rhetoric might turn off some voters.

----------


## Brett85

> In the video he mentions defending America from enemies domestic and abroad.  According to his voting records, this means spying on Americans and troops in Afghanistan.


He's voted against domestic spying but hasn't been great on foreign policy issues.

----------


## muzzled dogg

> He's voted against domestic spying but hasn't been great on foreign policy issues.


re: domestic spying and civil liberties, he voted for CISPA, E-Verify, FISA, "Violent Radicalization and Homegrown Terrorism Prevention Act", "Protect America Act"

----------


## Brett85

> re: domestic spying and civil liberties, he voted for CISPA, E-Verify, FISA, "Violent Radicalization and Homegrown Terrorism Prevention Act", "Protect America Act"


Well, maybe his voting record in that area has gotten better, because he voted against the last CISPA bill, voted against the Patriot Act, voted for the Smith/Amash amendment to the NDAA, has introduced a bill to ban drones in America, has introduced a bill to abolish the TSA, etc.

----------


## Brett85

I just skimmed through the "Violent Radicalization and Homegrown Terrorism Prevention Act" and didn't see anything majorly wrong with it at first glance.  Why exactly was that such a bad bill?

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Didn't he say somewhere that he agreed with Ron Paul except on foreign policy?  Would that be a pretty accurate description of him?

----------


## Brett85

> Didn't he say somewhere that he agreed with Ron Paul except on foreign policy?  Would that be a pretty accurate description of him?


Yeah, but I would say that he's decent on foreign policy, not terrible.  Lately he's opposed military action in Syria, supported bills to transition out of Afghanistan, (but probably doesn't support immediate withdrawel) supports cuts in foreign aid, supports withdrawing from the UN, etc.

----------


## Bern

> ...
> H.R. 77: Free Competition in Currency Act of 2013
> ...


Carrying the torch for this is enough justification in my book.  It's the most fundamental issue.  YMMV.

----------


## malkusm

My justification for my "5 stars" vote - Broun is probably one of the top 10 most libertarian members of the House right now (below Amash and Massie but definitely not far behind). Having a guy like that move up into the Senate to get 5x as much power is incredibly valuable. Polling suggests that the primary race is winnable, and the (R) nominee would really have to blow it to lose in the general.

----------


## Jeremy

One negative thing about him is that he comes across as rather nutty to a lot of people.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

His rabid social conservatism and Bible thumping is a big turnoff and along with foreign policy is the reason why I gave him 3 stars.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Poll closing soon.

----------

